#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  ASME B31.8 and B31.8S-2018 and API 1160-2018

## codigo98ii

Dear friends of the forum

You can share the following ASME codes and API standards published in 2018:

*ASME*
B31.8 - 2018 Gas Transmission and Distribution Piping SystemsB31.8S - 2018 Managing System Integrity of Gas Pipelines

*API*
Recommended Practice 1160 Managing System Integrity for Hazardous Liquid Pipelines 3rd editionRecommended Practice 1109 Marking Liquid Petroleum Pipeline Facilities 5th editionRecommended Practice 1133 Guidelines for Onshore Hydrocarbon Pipelines Affecting High Consequence Floodplains 2nd editionRecommended Practice 1162 Public Awareness Programs for Pipeline Operators 3rd editionStandard 1164 Pipeline SCADA Security 3rd editionRecommended Practice 1177 QMS for New Pipeline Construction 1st editionTechnical Report 1178 Data Management and Integration Guidelines 1st editionTechnical Report 1179 Guidelines for Use of Hydrostatic Testing as an Integrity Management Tool 1st edition



Thanks

CodigoSee More: ASME B31.8 and B31.8S-2018 and API 1160-2018

----------


## Danil_

Good afternoon, colleague!
B31.8 - 2018 you can download here **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## imp

Thank you, but Could you upload it in another website (mega, 4shared, ...)?

----------


## Danil_

Good afternoon, colleague!
B31.8 - 2018 you can download here

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## imp

Thank you!!

----------


## ozeri2

Thank you!

----------


## Danil_

Good afternoon, colleague!
B31.8 - 2018S you can download here^
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aadamx

Thanks!!

----------


## abidme

Thank you very much

----------


## Nabili

Many thanks Danil

----------


## otelo

Thanks!!

----------


## Soy

Thank you!

----------


## JavierGandola

Thank you!!!

See More: ASME B31.8 and B31.8S-2018 and API 1160-2018

----------


## emintugluoglu

Unfortunately 4shared.com is not available in my country.
Could anyone share in another site other than 4shared.com, please.
Thanks...

----------


## lelepcbs

It is here

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## racp12

Mr. Danil_,
Thanks a lot

----------


## emintugluoglu

> It is here
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



My friend. Could you also share ASME B31.8-2018 if available please.
Thanks in advance...

----------


## servidor

mucas gracias!!! many tanks!!!!

----------


## Venkateshkr

Hi All, Does anyone got API 1160 - 2018? Could you please share if available please?

Thanks
Venkatesh

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here API 1160

----------


## Venkateshkr

Thank you very much  :Smile:

----------


## racp12

Mr. pedrogarcia,
Thanks a lot

----------


## nuramzan132

Thank you very much

----------


## Nabili

Many thanks

----------


## Amrhabib

thanks a lot, could you please provide 
ANSI/API Recommended Practice 1173 Pipeline Safety Management Systems - FIRST EDITION | JULY 2015


DNVGL-RP-F116 Integrity management of submarine pipeline systems 2019 Edition, September 2019See More: ASME B31.8 and B31.8S-2018 and API 1160-2018

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

----------


## Jess1722

Hi everyone
I need to standard API 1160 ed 2013 , Can anyone shared this standard with me?, Please 
Thank you so much
Regards

----------


## Alex80

Hello Danil_

Can you please share the following ASME codes, published in 2018

B31.8 - 2018 Gas Transmission and Distribution Piping Systems
B31.8S - 2018 Managing System Integrity of Gas Pipelines

Is that they are no longer in the link you had.

Thanks!

----------


## aps70

excuse me, could you put a link back from the file, please
usted disculpe, &#191;usted podria colocar nuevamente una liga del archivo?, por favor

----------


## Mohedano

Thanks for your help!! Regards to Mexico.

Someone have the ASME B31.8-2018, please?

----------


## M Khalid khan

> Thanks for your help!! Regards to Mexico.
> 
> Someone have the ASME B31.8-2018, please?



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gs153

many thanks Khalid.

----------


## Sagittarius12

Thanks my friends

----------


## ariek

Dear Danil, could you please upload it again? The file is expired. Thank in advance,,,

----------


## ariek

Thanks Khalid,,

----------


## Jitu2

Hello,

Please share "API RP 1183 - Assessment and Management of Dents in Pipelines" if available.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## aps70

Please, give me your email, I can't make a link

See More: ASME B31.8 and B31.8S-2018 and API 1160-2018

----------


## Diana Palacios Vidal

Thanks
Thanks

----------


## Sagittarius12

Thanks

----------


## rihogo

Thank you !!!!!!

----------


## Jitu2

Hello Friends,

Please share DNVGL RP F116:2019 if available.

----------


## p_alex

> Hello,
> 
> Please share "API RP 1183 - Assessment and Management of Dents in Pipelines" if available.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Wou can find it in here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

see post of jmseor

----------


## slmn

thank you very much for sharing

----------

